# Floor Mounted Plasma Stand...



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is any good?

http://www.displays2go.com/Product.aspx?ID=14545

I want to use my existing TV cabinet although mount the plasma on a stand. 

then have the TV cabinet cover the bottom of the stand. I think i could slide the legs in the bottom as it is open about 3 inches


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

My amp does not fit in the cabinet and I am trying to figure out if i can add some open the back and slide it in, however i would like to have this sealed up with the door because I have dogs and they bring a lot of dust into the house. If I can get the TV off the top I am thinking I could just put the equipment on top and cover them when not in use.... Any ideas?

Also I cant get rid of the cabinet my wife would not approve...


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

alright so over xmas break i built a stand to support the plasma with a mount from monprice. it is solid and is not going anywhere. i forgot to take pics durning the build and I only remembered to take pic after I slid it in place.

The pros about this are when I move I can take it. I can incorporate into new av cabinet ( when I build it) and last I did not screw the walls up hanging this. It is completely free standing and just slides under the AV cabinet with a base that is 36x30. I used 2 2x6's with 3 lag bolts through the bottom. Then braced with 2x4's. Last i used a velcro block to the media cabinet for a little added security to keep any sway from happening. 



















this last picture is a bit ironic!! what are the chances of catching that??


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice modification. Does the center sound better now that it's located below the T.V.?


----------

